# 1950 J80



## Oldwheelieguy (May 21, 2022)

I have a BfGoodrich Schwinn with serial numbers from 1950. Rough but complete.
Bike is in So.Cal.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 21, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## J-wagon (May 21, 2022)

$50


----------



## Oldwheelieguy (May 21, 2022)

No thanks


----------

